# Tips



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Why is getting tips so easy.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Why is getting tips so easy.


Did you have to go and ask that question?


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Try driving in a country where tipping isn’t customary and getting tips, then I’ll be impressed ?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Did you have to go and ask that question?


Lol


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You are going days between tips. Looks bleak to me.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You are going days between tips. Looks bleak to me.


Hey any kind of tip is amazing with uber



TemptingFate said:


> You are going days between tips. Looks bleak to me.


I only work on weekends. Of course it's not tips every day. I don't work everyday.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Why is getting tips so easy.


You should be getting at least 10% tips with Uber, more with Lyft. Your screenshots are not a good look. Do you have a tip jar inside your car? That puts the idea in everyone's head.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Dropking said:


> You should be getting at least 10% tips with Uber, more with Lyft. Your screenshots are not a good look. Do you have a tip jar inside your car? That puts the idea in everyone's head.


No tip jar and I don't load luggage when I go to airport. I usually just work Friday and Saturday and yes I average 15% tips. Looked at tips in app over the last few months and yes it's around 15% but that does not include cash tips.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Dropking said:


> You should be getting at least 10% tips with Uber, more with Lyft. Your screenshots are not a good look. Do you have a tip jar inside your car? That puts the idea in everyone's head.


---------------------
In L.A. the Pax will help their selves, thinking the money is for them.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> No tip jar and I don't load luggage when I go to airport. I usually just work Friday and Saturday and yes I average 15% tips. Looked at tips in app over the last few months and yes it's around 15% but that does not include cash tips.





gooddolphins said:


> No tip jar and I don't load luggage when I go to airport. I usually just work Friday and Saturday and yes I average 15% tips. Looked at tips in app over the last few months and yes it's around 15% but that does not include cash tips.


Stick a tip jar between the front seats and pre-stock it with a wad of crumpled cash. You'll be amazed at what happens, both in the app and in the jar.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I haven't done a ride yet this week, but I have $19.46. I keep getting tips late now, almost a week later.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

@gooddolphins 
I seem to get quit a few tips as well. Been driving for a few weeks, and I'm seeing around 30% of my income as tips. Not really sure why the pax are tipping me to be honest. Most times I don't even get out of the drivers seat. Best I can tell its' for speaking clearly and concisely, having a very nice and clean vehicle, and generally not driving stupid. Top comment I get is "WOW, this is a really nice truck", maybe that's it?



Ssgcraig said:


> I haven't done a ride yet this week, but I have $19.46. I keep getting tips late now, almost a week later.


Check this thread. We've been discussing the late tip arrival.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Kind of an arrogant post. Just sayin.

I get lots of tips too. Not quite 15% but pretty close. Between 12% - 14% over the last month. More if I kept track of cash tips. But I'm not going to post up all my screenshots and spout on about it.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Kind of an arrogant post. Just sayin.
> 
> I get lots of tips too. Not quite 15% but pretty close. Between 12% - 14% over the last month. More if I kept track of cash tips. But I'm not going to post up all my screenshots and spout on about it.


Lol I was just kidding with everybody


----------

